# مجموعة أكسسوارات رائعة وهى مطلية بالفضة الأصلية عيار 925 ومختومة وعليها العلامة التجا



## مسوقة26 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كل كام أنتم بخير

دى مجموعة أكسسوارات رائعة وهى مطلية بالفضة الأصلية عيار 925 ومختومة وعليها العلامة التجارية

ولدينا اكسسوارات تصنع خصيصا لك بأسمك وهى من الفضة الخالصة عيار 925 وميداليات وخواتم وسلاسل 

والشحن عن طريق زاجل والما اكسبريس والشملانى

أترككم مع الصور والأسعار








السعر 110 ريال







السعر 100 ريال







السعر 100 ريال








السعر 90 ريال







السعر 100 ريال







السعر 75 ريال






السعر 80 ريال








السعر 55 ريال







السعر 180 ريال​







السعر 100 ريال








السعر 100 ريال




السعر 30 ريال





السعر 30 ريال




السعر 30 ريال




السعر 30 ريال




السعر 30 ريال





اقل عدد 10 قطع سعر القطعة 14 ريال


ان شاء الله قريبا المزيد من الموديلات
[email protected]
​

*


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مجموعة أكسسوارات رائعة وهى مطلية بالفضة الأصلية عيار 925 ومختومة وعليها العلامة ا*

مووووفقه يارب


----------

